# Trashed house, Sentul, KL, Malaysia, March 2015



## HughieD (Mar 10, 2015)

This is the Third report from my KL jaunt. This was another "bonus" find as I was on my way to my intended destination. This is a row of 4 or 5 abandoned houses/shops just south of Sentul Railway station - a suburb north of the centre of KL. It was on a main road and access was as easy as it comes as the fronts were open. The place which probably dated from the 50/60s was completely trashed and basically a concrete shell. It had a couple of pieces of decent graff in two of the downstairs. In the middle shop the downstairs was still used as a motorcycle repair shop.


img7941 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7938 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7915 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7916 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7906 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7907 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7914 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7910 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7909 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7913 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7912 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7911 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7918 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7935 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 11, 2015)

Something ive not seen before, liking how stripped back the place is, another good report of somewhere different


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 11, 2015)

The vegetation out there takes no prisoners does it?!  
Fantastic stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 11, 2015)

Very interesting and your right the graffiti is pretty good,great shots.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 11, 2015)

Great stuff Hughie..loving that Star Wars graffiti..especially the boba felt one.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 11, 2015)

Can't beat an abroad explore
I passed through KL 13 years ago, but never did anything like this

nice work on all these reports Hughie


----------



## smiler (Mar 11, 2015)

Lovely, Thanks


----------

